# Wii U



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Wii U was officially announced in Nintendo's conference at this years E3
Strange new controller, hardcore games but little said about the actual console itself
What do you guys think?

Source: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-06-...ject-cafe-at-e3

Announcement Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2X09hX3D8g

Specs:

[thumb]http://pix.gbatemp.net/254712/Wii%20U%20Specs.png[/thumb]


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 7, 2011)

Post news if you're gonna post a topic in the news section, please.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

It sucks.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2011)

God dammit, screw these f*ckin rumors, Feel, Stream, Current? Yeah, sure


----------



## tommyt (Jun 7, 2011)

Found this on Source


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

you post more details and source for user submitted news.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 7, 2011)

FOR FUCKS SAKE GIVE IT A CHANCE
Don't decide it sucks 1 hour after you saw it first. Don't be so narrow minded. FFS

You can use it like a motion gaming console or what you actually want; a HD FPS/third party console with hardcore games
It's insane that Nintendo seems to finally create a console that combines both worlds; Wii owners really wanted FPS's and good third party hardcore games and Xbox 360/PS3 owners wanted good ol' Nintendo titles like Mario, Zelda, SSB and Metroid.
The seemingly kiddy console Wii U fixes this problem. A full-fledged CoD (or even better Battlefield 3) and Mario and Zelda games on *ONE* console. *THINK ABOUT IT FOR ONE SECOND*


----------



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Surely the description was news xD

Anyway I feel that it all seems a bit gimmicky, and that controller looks annoying as hell


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Nintendo has just rejoined the console wars. The Wii U has a lot of potential.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

MY TWO CENTS:

right now its a pass for me, unless they get real third party support and a decent online network. The controller won't sell me on this one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

told u that you would be able to use the controller as a tv


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

HackyPack22 said:
			
		

> Surely the description was news xD
> 
> Anyway I feel that it all seems a bit gimmicky, and that controller looks annoying as hell



yeah why the hell would they pu the analog sticks on top?!!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Arrrgh you narrowly beat me to the punch lol. xD


----------



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> HackyPack22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, have to hold like L from death note xD

The hardcore games look interesting though


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 7, 2011)

They didn't even announce the console. Also not a single new title announced for the Wii1. Wii1 graphics on all 1st party WiiU games. What were they thinking?


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Jun 7, 2011)

*


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the new controller.  Really want to try it out and I could see potential in what developers do.  Like in racing games I could see all the tachometer and lap times display on the controller etc.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't even get that it was a new console I thought it was a controller for the wii.
Doubt I will be getting now... The controller alone looks like it will cost £99+ and I don't get the appeal. You can have a HUD on your controller now (no one looks at the controller while playing a game).
And it's a handheld thats tethered to your console? Needs a FAQ asap.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

that thing is fugly huge


----------



## tagzard (Jun 7, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> HackyPack22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's What its going to look like?!?!?!?!* So it's just a portable wii?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope the controller's just a prototype.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

you'll have to recharge that thing every 5 mins


----------



## bowser (Jun 7, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> HackyPack22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because they look more like nipples than analog sticks.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm praying that controller is a very early prototype. Because that looks so ugly.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tbh the reveal was a bit confusing, I understand that the WiiU is a new console, not just a controller. I was watching the stream on Gamespot, half the comments seem to be complaining about the reveal being just a new controller and the other half seem to be people trying to correct them despite games like Tekken and Darksiders not being possible on the Wii.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 7, 2011)

I could see a Wii U Pokemon rpg instead of the 3DS or maybe 2 versions of gen VI one on 3DS one on Wii U i imagine both are equal in graphics power


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 7, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Maybe because they look more like nipples than analog sticks.


Plus they look too flat to be sticks to me, I think they are sliders like  3DS


----------



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the announcement for anyone who missed it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2X09hX3D8g


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Just saw the presentation.
This will kick ass...and others will follow ( again )
So much potential....it's not normal....mind boggling.....
Nice to see Nintendo is right up there in the graphic departement.
Awesome.

I will get one , no  matter what!
They just have make it available in black right from the start.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

the devs like it they say bm arkam city and tekken is gonna be on it

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-wii-u/715091


----------



## Valwin (Jun 7, 2011)

well they did it again the won E3 this thing is amazing i want batman noWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## terminal_illness (Jun 7, 2011)

looks awesome, cant wait. i WILL have one launch day.
zelda HD? schweeeet


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 7, 2011)

Why didn't they mention the console?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

It'll probably do well, graphics are up there now.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Why didn't they mention the console?



Well you don't play with the console...It's more important with whom and How you can play games with yourself or other aaaaaaarrrrggggghhhhh to much!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry Nintendo. That is the WORST controller I have ever seen for a couple of reasons.
1. Price. That 6 inch touch screen won't come cheap. I reckon that's going to go for £50+
2. Size. Its a big-ass rectangle. Its about as ergonomic as a giant NES controller.
3. Layout. Sorry Nintendo that control layout is just gonna kill it. Due to the large size everything's spread out and will just cause a load of trouble for playing any serious games.

Here's my advice to Nintendo: Keep this one for the casual market, maybe it'll sell well. Personally I don't think so but whatever. Make a redesigned, lighter, smaller, more ergonomic and above-all cheaper version for proper gamers. If I'm Playing Zelda I don't want a giant inventory screen between my hands, I just want a small one, around the size of a DSi XL screen. Everything shrinks down to a more manageable size for anybody without giant hands and we can play it well. Everybody wins


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the devs like it they say bm arkam city and tekken is gonna be on it
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-wii-u/715091



Of course they say they like it.  What else are they going to say?  On the Gametrailers feed they had the Assassin's Creed Revelations guy on and ask him what he thought of the name.  The answer was, "No, comment."


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2011)

it is a really great idea but what about the price. Games, dont expect 10 games to be similar, i am not saying same but similar
a great idea just gotta see what more it can do


----------



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Sorry Nintendo. That is the WORST controller I have ever seen for a couple of reasons.
> 1. Price. That 6 inch touch screen won't come cheap. I reckon that's going to go for £50+
> 2. Size. Its a big-ass rectangle. Its about as ergonomic as a giant NES controller.
> 3. Layout. Sorry Nintendo that control layout is just gonna kill it. Due to the large size everything's spread out and will just cause a load of trouble for playing any serious games.
> ...



This


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 7, 2011)

Hah. Thank god I jumped out of the Nintendo ship a long time ago. 

I'm still getting a 3DS later in the future (After the PSV), but Wii U seems like a joke.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm 100% sure you'll be able to use the Classic Controller for this new console.  But that new controller...


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm surprised to see THIS much hate. Sure, the controller looks like a bit of a fail, but the system has a LOT of potential.


----------



## tommyt (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm surprised to see THIS much hate. Sure, the controller looks like a bit of a fail, but the system has a LOT of potential.



True.

But the looks can put people off buying it.


----------



## jservs7 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo 64: Controller was odd, but there were still great gaming experiences on the system.
Nintendo Gamecube: Controller was odd, but there were still great gaming experiences on the system.
Nintendo Wii: Controller was odd, but there were still great gaming experiences on the system.
Nintendo Wii U: ....


----------



## luke_c (Jun 7, 2011)

All the games are multi-platform, and will still look and most likely play better on the 360/PS3. :|


----------



## raulpica (Jun 7, 2011)

Come on, d00ds, don't go hatin' on the controller before you try it. I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Am i the only one who thinks the controller is a bit bland. I'm waiting to be blown away by the price.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-wii-u/715099

you can use this or the wii mote on the wii u


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who thinks the controller is a bit bland. I'm waiting to be blown away by the price.


It's gonna be $6.  I can already tell you're blown away.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it's fucking dope as shit. But I know if I don't hate on it I'll get flamed for being a fanboy since it's 2011, and in gaming, you have to have a shitty attitude and act like a stuck-up snot about everything coming out, haha.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 7, 2011)

How can people see this as fail? Mind you, the controller is a bit odd shaped, but having the next generation Nintendo console with promises for a new Smash Bros. game and more Third Party support practically makes this a must buy. Unless the price is bad, but I'll reserve judgement on that until I know it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Come on, d00ds, don't go hatin' on the controller before you try it. I'm sure it'll be great.


Sorry rauly, It's just blatantly obvious. No Wii games, no anything. Just this controller. The disappointing thing took the spotlight.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah lego city stories...BFD!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

During that conference, I only saw one WiiU controller being used while the rest used Wiimotes. I wonder if that suggests that there won't be more than one per console. Along with that, having more than 1 WiiU controller would require more data transmitted in non-TV mode, right? That could affect the "no latency" issue.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are the specs. Looks like they dropped GC support.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-wii-u/715103

all the wii perps will be able to be used on wii u


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 7, 2011)

Now for the price. Hoping for it to be under £300.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Here are the specs. Looks like they dropped GC support.


10.5 Inches... 27 cm.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 7, 2011)

My source was telling the truth about everything!  

and not one of you lot listened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have known for weeks now lol!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you just love bringing it down, huh?

There is still time for games to be discussed, I think.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2011)

You people have lost your sense of wonder by playing too many brown shooters. WiiU have the same brown shooters but also new Zelda.

I hope Nintendo have some new IPS, dont want them relying on old franchises over and over.

Shit forgot, they should have showed Pikmin 3!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 7, 2011)

a ton of people are confused about the device as a whole in question
is it just a portable "Wii U" or does the system stream the content to it?

this thing is probably gonna cost like $500
looks like they are trying to compete with the ipad except for the fact that the controller must be tethered to the system


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 7, 2011)

HackyPack22 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just drew a mockup as well. Its a work in progress but I think it looks alright for something thrown together in 2 minutes


----------



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> HackyPack22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my opinion you've outdone Nintendo right there xD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems to be on par with the Ps3/360...and that's not a good thing. In a few years Sony and MS will have a brand new console and will leave the WiiU in the dust because they (nintendo) were first out of the gate.

It seems like Dreamcast all over again.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It seems to be on par with the Ps3/360...and that's not a good thing. In a few years Sony and MS will have a brand new console and will leave the WiiU in the dust because they (nintendo) were first out of the gate.
> 
> It seems like Dreamcast all over again.


Oh great. I really hope that Nintendo doesn't end up dropping out of the video game market.

They were the only original ones...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It seems to be on par with the Ps3/360...and that's not a good thing. In a few years Sony and MS will have a brand new console and will leave the WiiU in the dust because they (nintendo) were first out of the gate.
> 
> It seems like Dreamcast all over again.



and then the (good) 3rd party will ignore it all over again.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 7, 2011)

so it's a whole new console?
not just a controller


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> so it's a whole new console?
> not just a controller


Yeah, the console has graphics that are (slightly) better then PS3 and 360. However, the main appeal of the console is the controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

i just realized a while back i remember saying i bet they call it the wii U cos it's all about you. NAILED IT!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Best Conference of this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some will hate for no reason. Let them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As technology progresses, cost of an electronic increases, so why whine like little kids? In 5 years time, home consoles will be over $700. Will you whine then? Yes, and later even buy it. Mentality of gamers in this world is getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure why everyone is complaining about the placement of the analog sticks. The left side is no different than past Nintendo controllers (and the 3DS) in terms of how your left hand holds the device, and the right side just mimicks the left side in that sense.


----------



## kalantiaw (Jun 7, 2011)

You had me at "Tekken" Wii U.  Thank you Harada San!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why everyone is complaining about the placement of the analog sticks. The left side is no different than past Nintendo controllers (and the 3DS) in terms of how your left hand holds the device, and the right side just mimicks the left side in that sense.


I think it's the fact that the buttons are below the analogs this time. I don't know, but it looks kind of uncomfortable.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn...people's comprehension skills are just awful, especially the ones who actually watched the presentation.  This is just Nintendo's system to enter the HD era, which is a little disappointing that it's not more powerful(or who knows, it could run BF3 closer to max PC settings).  Nintendo will have a good 2/3 years selling this system while MS/Sony don't have anything new.

The controller?  Likely won't be that heavy.  All the actual hardware is in the console not the controller.  Interesting they went with the tablet route but that's what is most popular today.  Button layout doesn't seem optimal, but games will likely be able to use the Wii controllers for WiiU games also...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

If anyone else is confused like I was, it appears that this is a whole new console, not just a new controller.







Nintendo didn't seem to really care about clarifying what the wii u is.

Update: The Guardian also got to play with the Wii U, and says the console will be HD via HDMI, and have internal Flash memory, along with SD and USB solutions for adding more. The system will be backwards-compatible with the Wii (which we heard at the press event), and play both discs and downloadable software. 

From Joystiq.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU controller confirmed SINGLE touch, not multi. Straight from Reggie's mouth.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Damn...people's comprehension skills are just awful, especially the ones who actually watched the presentation.  This is just Nintendo's system to enter the HD era, which is a little disappointing that it's not more powerful(or who knows, it could run BF3 closer to max PC settings).  Nintendo will have a good 2/3 years selling this system while MS/Sony don't have anything new.
> 
> The controller?  Likely won't be that heavy.  All the actual hardware is in the console not the controller.  Interesting they went with the tablet route but that's what is most popular today.  Button layout doesn't seem optimal, but games will likely be able to use the Wii controllers for WiiU games also...



And very easy to interact with all sort of things.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

If this is the official thread could someone please edit the specs onto the OP as well? Download Them Here (from E3 Press website)


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> If anyone else is confused like I was, it appears that this is a whole new console, not just a new controller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? No multitouch? That's a shame, even the PSV has it....


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It seems to be on par with the Ps3/360...and that's not a good thing. In a few years Sony and MS will have a brand new console and will leave the WiiU in the dust because they (nintendo) were first out of the gate.
> 
> It seems like Dreamcast all over again.



The thing though is that Sony and MS went for the realistic graphics and high calculation processing approach first with the PS3 and X360. That's a nice jump from last generation, but I don't see as great of a jump in that sense with their next gen systems, as people are already used to that kind of presentation. Nintendo didn't make that jump with the Wii, but have now with the WiiU while also taking what they introduced with the Wii.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

I posted this in another topic but I feel it has place here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Overall the show was all over the place. They didnt even show the console it is leading to at least 4 pages of confusion on this very topic. 

There were a LOT of portsfrom 360/PS3. Which makes me think whether the Wii-U is a next gen console or a current gen console

3DS Showing was particularly poor overall, with only hints of greatness, but these were very small hints.

They didnt announce the price which is incredibly stupid. 

The Wii U looks like an amazing piece of tech but what is there apart from the controller that really will pull in PS3/360 owners? It looks like it's going to be very expensive. 

IMO PSVita/PS3 showing > Wii U/3DS Showing.

The games on the Vita do look good and it looks like there are some good third party companies coming but theres a lot to be skeptical about. When the Wii was initially announced there wasn't a lot to be skeptical about except graphics. But the Wii U has so that could go wrong.

Nintendo will end up competing with their own handheld market at this rate. What were they thinking releasing the 3DS? Why couldn't they just wait? And there's a lack of synergy between their products right now, they should have cleared that up...

Hopefully Nintendo knows what it's doing but they really are shaky with this one. They didnt win E3, no one did (well Microsoft certainly didnt lol), they needed to be a bit more organised.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally I don't hate the controller. I had the same fears for the N64, Gamecube and Wii controllers and they are all classics (if the Wii had an N64 classic controller, you'd all want it, right? Even though when you first saw one you went "Thats weird and will hurt my hands!")

I suspect that you will be able to control using the screen, not just the buttons- I for one thought the layout of the 3DS was a little uncomfortable at first but I am completely used to it now and if anything get less thumb-ache than I did on the DSlite.

Give it a chance- as much of a gimmick as it seems now, Nintendo have been perfecting dual screened touchscreen gaming for a while now, and they are taking it to its logical conclusion- so what if the PS4 and XBOXwhatever have superior graphics- the WiiU will have the advantage of being totally unique, and from what they showed us will be able to do things the Kinect and Move can't when it comes to flinging yourself about your living room.

Who here will be the first to get one and humbly post "It's actually pretty good, I've been addicted for 3 days, I take it all bac... the graphics could be better"?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU controller confirmed SINGLE touch, not multi. Straight from Reggie's mouth.


What?  When?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Stop crying over less Wii titles and no proper revealing of Wii-U, if you remember, every company has 90 mins to talk. E3 really kicks off today so in 1-2 days we'll get full details on everything, imo Nintendo tried their best to properly reveal the console but they were limited by time.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just now, GT.TV/Spike TV in a live interview with Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> They didnt announce the price which is incredibly stupid.



Why announce a price when it won't be released for about a year? They are finalizing what components it'll use, and as the launch date gets closer, the price of those same components will be cheaper, thus changing the cost to make and possible the price to sell.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

This should be put in OP, (which is currently crap BTW)


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sure they're gonna improve a LOT of things.

The console really does look like a prototype.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone hoping for a HD 4 Swords Adventures? If 4 Swords is going out for nothing, and the fact that WiiU is a souped up big version of the GC-GBA setup, could this be a massive hint at another 4 person Vaati based Zelda game?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Just saw the presenation again. MIND BLOWING IF YOU THINK ALITTLE MORE ABOUT IT.
THE POSSIBILTIES,    MAN!!!!!!!!

Completely new structure......


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 7, 2011)

please nintendo


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> FOR FUCKS SAKE GIVE IT A CHANCE
> Don't decide it sucks 1 hour after you saw it first. Don't be so narrow minded. FFS
> 
> You can use it like a motion gaming console or what you actually want; a HD FPS/third party console with hardcore games
> ...



I could NOT agree more with pretty much everything you just said!
Nintendo ftw!


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 7, 2011)

Joining the club of the few who are not only impressed with this years E3, but also impressed with Nintendo's E3.

(Microsoft's was kind of boring, but still cool.)


----------



## HackyPack22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Specs added to OP


----------



## Ringo619 (Jun 7, 2011)

the console it self looks shit but who knows whats  it is capable of?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

just got back from the most pointless interview reg has done yet!!!!


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Overall, this system seem to be a nice upgrade from the Wii.  It's still seems unlikely that most games will look like PC BF3 (or better) in a few years (production costs are a lot you know).  And now there will be HD Nintendo games.  Having its own display is also a plus for me as I don't have to fire up my main display (which relies on a lamp).  Just wish I could be able to use it for other systems.  I'd say the price will be close to the price of current gen base model systems...the controller may be a different story.

And for the people touting they know better business models for Nintendo?  How many 3DS's has Nintendo sold compared to the PSV?  A lot, because they had a head start.  What is Nintendo competing against in 2012 as for new consoles?  Nothing.  People will buy the Wii U as it will be the only place to play HD Nintendo titles or just want an upgrade to the Wii.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Alot of ideas and franchises will sprout on this console.
Also it like having 2 tv's at once....


----------



## terminal_illness (Jun 7, 2011)

if it plays ssbb... smashstack? lol. i cant believe im already thinking exploits.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> just got back from the most pointless interview reg has done yet!!!!




Did you see when Reggie raged at Geoff? lmao. Reggie has an anger problem.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

I just realised. Using the tablet we effectively have a full 360 degree screen both horizontally and vertically.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S A BOX!!!!!


----------



## Valwin (Jun 7, 2011)

stop hating Nintedo didi it again they save gaming


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, Geoff's the biggest jerk I know related to gaming.  I'd rage at him too.

Reggie, I don't hate you anymore.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that Reggie kept his cool.

Or was he interviewed again recently?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter?  It was Geoff Keighley.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the idea of looking in virtual space....
And the golf ball on the floor.....


----------



## Ringo619 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol this picture made my day XD


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find this interview?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That wasn't my question, though.

I was referring to back in the end of 2010 when Geoff was literally insulting the 3DS in Reggie's face. However, Reggie kept calm and ended up deflecting most of the insults.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gt tv it's live


----------



## terminal_illness (Jun 7, 2011)

skyward sword is for wii only! not wii U


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Man, I really hate Geoff. Every time he gets a chance, he insults Reggie in his face.

What a fanboy.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

terminal_illness said:
			
		

> skyward sword is for wii only! not wii U



it WILL play on the Wii U though, just not with HD or extra fancy stuff. I'm glad it isn't, I don't want it delayed EVEN MORE.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 7, 2011)

[youtube]S-VqA_PupHs[/youtube]

amazing


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Metro the last light looks cool.
Show that graphics are on  asame level as other consoles.
The addition of the New controller make Nintendo a Winner. IMHO


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

the controller is fucking huge though like using a damn ipad! no nintendo dont copy apple your doomed to fail


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Metro the last light looks cool.
> Show that graphics are on  asame level as other consoles.
> The addition of the New controller make Nintendo a Winner. IMHO



being on the same level as current generation is a bad thing IMO.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the controller is fucking huge though like using a damn ipad!
> 
> Yes keeps poeaple complaining they want a "bigger" screen...lol
> 
> ...



? sony plans to go on with it's gen for the next 5 years....
I think the way you interact and play with others , defines a generation.
My kids don't like to play without "pointing"at the screen anymore....And that was only 5 years of Wii....
Graphic wise, Wii U will do VERY well for it's market. It not the selling point once again, it interaction with everyone who want to have a "good "time.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the controller is fucking huge though like using a damn ipad! no nintendo dont copy apple your doomed to fail


Actually, I think they might just ride on the tablet train for this.

That could really help them.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS4, features a 50" touch screen tablet for the controller.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably...lol


----------



## Necron (Jun 7, 2011)

From the front it looks like a 360 and the control is an ipad with buttons. New?
Well, certaintly creative, gotta try this thing and see if I like it (when it arrives)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

Heres some good videos that demonstrate the Wii u.

http://e3.nintendo.com/videos/#/all/HW_demo


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2011)

Basically the third party support is going the games I expect on the PS360?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Heres some good videos that demonstrate the Wii u.
> 
> http://e3.nintendo.com/videos/#/all/HW_demo


?empty frame...


----------



## Valwin (Jun 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> >Reggie confirms 1080p in GT interview, and ensures that 1st party games will take full advantage of the console's hardware to the fullest
> >announce long-desired full support for 3rd party developers and announce new partnerships with popular third parties, Reggie confirms that Nintendo will help provide marketing for 3rd party titles, from a 1st party perspective
> >Battlefield 3, Batman: Arkham City, Darksiders 2, Tekken, Dirt, Assassin's Creed, Ghost Recon Online, Metro Last Light, Ninja Gaiden 3, and more, coming to new console.
> >new console called Wii "U" specially because Nintendo heard the complaints, and wanted to make a console for "you" (the hardcore gamer) while still keeping all the functionality of the Wii
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its going to be Nintendo's first "Sony Priced" Console


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just awesome. Serious buisness....


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Link works fine for me.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway, yes, it was another interview.

http://www.giantbomb.com/wii-u/60-139/geof...view/35-500570/


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Sony:* The Wii-U is just an HD version of Wii with kiddy games and a controller with a screen so huge, it puts the DSi XL to shame.

*Next Day*

Sony gets hacked.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah lol
sony will "ctrl+c / ctrl+v" this new game controller idea integrating the PSVita with the PS3


----------



## Valwin (Jun 7, 2011)

my waifu 


anyone see the skywar stuff ?


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean Nintendo copy pasta-ed this from Sony.  Look up PS3 PSP Remote Play.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geoff Keighley pushed him hard, like he should to any developer, keep em' honest.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo GameCube linked with a GBA during those cable eras


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> I think you mean Nintendo copy pasta-ed this from Sony.  Look up PS3 PSP Remote Play.


The feature never kicked off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, what about the Super Game Boy for the SNES? Or Pokemon Stadium for the N64?


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feature never kicked off because it doesn't work that well with the technology of the PSP/PS3 (either or both).  Hell, you have to lower the quality to make things run smoothly.  Iwata specifically said no latency(which I'm sure there's a little though).


----------



## Anakir (Jun 7, 2011)

Controller is ugly. Layout is dumb (why would you put the analog on top at the right hand side?) Controller will kill your wallet, not the system. Most likely won't buy a Wii2. Also, my main reason to buy Nintendo home consoles were for Smash Bros. which I will not buy for the Wii U even if it is being made since Brawl was such a huge disappointment to me.


----------



## Necron (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this console, you don't have to buy anything apart the normal system. That was always a downside for me with nintendo things, you had to buy many peripherals.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/07/ibm-put...nintendo-wii-u/

i dont know if this was posted yet..

THE WII U  has the same processor technology found in WATSON the supercomputer!


wtf


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean that Sony will copy this controller scheme just like they did with the Wiimote


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Controller is ugly. Layout is dumb (why would you put the analog on top at the right hand side?) Controller will kill your wallet, not the system. Most likely won't buy a Wii2. Also, my main reason to buy Nintendo home consoles were for Smash Bros. which I will not buy for the Wii U even if it is being made since Brawl was such a huge disappointment to me.


Honestly, the controller is just a damn tablet with buttons.  I guess that can be ugly to some but just looks like a controller with a tablet in the middle...

Who knows the design might change...right now the stick position is almost like the DS3 except the sticks are on top....not that different.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> (why would you put the analog on top at the right hand side?)




Why not? Just because all other controllers haven't done it that way doesn't mean that position is a bad one. Different, but not necessarily bad. Depending on the placement of your hands, it could very well work great that way.

Any links to comments from those that actually tried it hands on?


----------



## Anakir (Jun 7, 2011)

So its confirmed Sakurai is working on Smash Bros. for both 3DS and WiiU. Fuck. Smash Bros is gonna look even worse.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> So its confirmed Sakurai is working on Smash Bros. for both 3DS and WiiU. Fuck. Smash Bros is gonna look even worse.


What gives you that idea?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> So its confirmed Sakurai is working on Smash Bros. for both 3DS and WiiU. Fuck. Smash Bros is gonna look even worse.



You do understand that they don't have to have the same game assets to interact with each other, right?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the games will almost definitely have differences.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> So its confirmed Sakurai is working on Smash Bros. for both 3DS and WiiU. Fuck. Smash Bros is gonna look even worse.


TBH this is the problem with people who think graphics are everything... Like Ono once said they could have done SFIV with stickfigures and it still would be SFIV and imo the same applies for SSB!

So I imagine it is going to be the same game on WiiU and on 3DS but it will just look different on either respective console. Maybe they`ll even have cloudsaves... Who knows!?


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, his logic is just terrible.  Why would they game look worse on a more powerful system? Why would the 3DS version be the lead platform govern what the game will have(a game that has only been on consoles)?  Why would any of this be the case when the Wii U is definitely more powerful than the Wii?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He thinks the graphics on the Wii U are going to be the same as the graphics on the 3DS.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Jun 7, 2011)

I myself can't wait to get a few of these as soon as they hit the shelves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The possibilities are beyond imagination for now until we get our grubby mitts on them for real.

I REALLY hope they allow enough room for saves, this was my biggest problem with the Wii. I have two kids and they both have a Wii and a main one in the living room. The constant juggling of my daughters saves (all big 120+ block games) was obviously a problem early on and was a real pita...yes with original bought games it never took long to run out of room.

The HD was needed, but imho graphics are low on the list.

Playability is gonna be great with the new interaction and I myself can't wait to write some basic homebrew apps once it's hacked as I've spent a long time making a web server at home that works with the psp and ds for portability and the Wiis and pcs for on a big screen and allows all sorts of cool things, but is now made obsolete with this. I wasted my time, but am smiling so hard...

One thing I'm worried about is that I've not saw any mention of the GameCube...it will work with all my Wii stuff, but what about all my GC stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Drums, dancemat, steering wheels, wavebirds etc Seems it's not going to support these, well officially  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This might be good if....soz...when it gets hacked if we can take GC to it too, but we wont get use of the controllers etc, which I personaly liked but suggests to me that the quality GC games will be remade and resold to us all, I bet I need to rebuy some Mario games from back in the days of NES that have been remade and sold to me over and over for hundreds of pounds over the years.

I've also not seen much mention of the DS/i/3DS and how that will come into play.

Overall, imho it looks fooooking amazing and the possibilities are enormous. Lets hope they lack proper security and we get Mario War type homebrew taking advantage of the epic control system, a GC loader...from HDD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a WiiUMc that can easily be ported over and built on top of.

Homebrew on this thing could be jaw droppingly full of features and I'm sure some devs will blow our minds.

*EDIT*
Oh and the  slab in the hands having a built in accelerometer scares me


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to get my hands on this new Nintendo console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will sure buy one (pre-order asap when i can)
(Prolly same for any other new console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait. Whhhhaaaa?

What kind of logic... Just, never mind.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's shallow logic.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to be able to buy three controllers and not exceed the price of the system. :/


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> I like the new controller.  Really want to try it out and I could see potential in what developers do.  Like in racing games I could see all the tachometer and lap times display on the controller etc.


Cause ya know, taking your eyes off the road to check your times and speed during a racing game makes complete sense.

Also, most retarded name for a console to date. Honestly, are the people working at Nintendo snorting coke while they come up with names for their consoles, same goes for their ideas on how to "improve" gaming which if anything they are just making it worse for themselves in particular.


----------



## nando (Jun 7, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I want to be able to buy three controllers and not exceed the price of the system. :/




that's why the system will be the price of 4 controllers!


----------



## nando (Jun 7, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> falcon64z8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i agree. that's my main concern for games. maybe they'll also make you answer the phone and put make up on as you race.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the devs like it they say bm arkam city and tekken is gonna be on it
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-wii-u/715091


Yay 3 year old ports of games that aren't all that good by the time it comes out.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it's a cool looking system, but I can wait for it. I'm mainly excited about the 3DS news. And all the new trailers they have on Nintendo.com of 3DS games. Also, for anyone who did not know, you can download 3DS trailers in 3D from eShop.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 7, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say $120 for each controller. So $480?


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 7, 2011)

The tech demo looks good, but I don't really look for a "powerhouse" console, game and gameplay matter MUCH more.
And for the gameplay part, it might be really good, can't wait to see some video.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt it will cost more then $40-50.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> falcon64z8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because incrementing with numbers and only improving graphics is all that counts. Innovation is the future, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Diffusion (Jun 7, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> hahah lol
> sony will "ctrl+c / ctrl+v" this new game controller idea integrating the PSVita with the PS3


The PS3 is hacked though. So maybe Sony won't want to establish PSVita connectivity for that reason.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the whole Tabletroller idea is pretty damn stupid IMO, but people will eat it up just the same.

Just don't buy this thing based solely on "LOL WE ARE DOING CORE GAMES TOO DERP"


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I think the whole Tabletroller idea is pretty damn stupid IMO, but people will eat it up just the same.
> 
> Just don't buy this thing based solely on "LOL WE ARE DOING CORE GAMES TOO DERP"


What about the PSV? It seems a lot of people are buying it because of the very same reason.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battlefield 3 and Metro: Last Light for serious? My only concern is whether or not Metro will run in a similar fashion to it's PC brother or will it be more like Metro: 2033 version on the 360 and PS3 which had some dumbed down graphical features due to hardware limitations that will also be seen in upcoming games like Duke Nukem Forever. I hope that this console runs OpenGL 3.0, 4.0 or DirectX 11 types of visual capabilities because that would put Nintendo ahead of the competition if they are able to produce a console with bolstered video processing that the competition won't have available for a few more years till their next generations are out.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I think the whole Tabletroller idea is pretty damn stupid IMO, but people will eat it up just the same.
> 
> Just don't buy this thing based solely on "LOL WE ARE DOING CORE GAMES TOO DERP"


This is getting a little fanboyish and no longer "McCommunist" -like.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Sony has already proven that they can appease both Core gamers and Casual gamers. Nintendo, not so much.

Edit: Why is it when I don't go with the popular opinion, I seem to be labeled a "Fanboy?" I don't own one Sony product, and every single console both handheld and otherwise has seen the inside of my home. I give everything a fair shake, but I'm not scared to give my first impressions.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but after 5 years of being screwed by Nintendo with the Wii, I couldn't give two shits about innovation when they don't have the power to perform against the competition. The Wii sucked, and it failed hard because 3rd parties knew how terribly limited it was and that Nintendo wasn't going to take the risk on releasing a power house console along with new controllers, that would not have sold well so they opted for the innovation route. Now it's time for them to shut up about innovation and put performance as the focus and goal because otherwise they will just get beaten to the punch. When 3rd parties don't support you, along with the hardcore gaming audience, you did it wrong.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Because Sony has already proven that they can appease both Core gamers and Casual gamers. Nintendo, not so much.


Only PSV is proving that, just like the WiiU is.

I didn't see you point.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you slowly turn to fanboyism whenever you try to prove a point to someone, and grab something ridiculous to make an accusation against a company with.  I try to accept your opinions, but each post it just gets harder and harder.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I think the whole Tabletroller idea is pretty damn stupid IMO, but people will eat it up just the same.
> 
> Just don't buy this thing based solely on "LOL WE ARE DOING CORE GAMES TOO DERP"


A lot of people were skeptical about the Wii's controller but people warmed up to it over time. I understand what you mean because I'm still thinking whether this new controller will work. I personally don't know what to think, but Nintendo has done this before and come out successful. Well just have to wait and see if this innovation will benefit gaming and throw it in the right direction.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you are taking my statement on the CONSOLE level, I'm speaking about how Nintendo has been a casual, family friendly family for YEARS, not really making many core games. Sony has proven they can do both since the PS1 has come out. Do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Sorry Nintendo. That is the WORST controller I have ever seen for a couple of reasons.
> 1. Price. That 6 inch touch screen won't come cheap. I reckon that's going to go for £50+
> 2. Size. Its a big-ass rectangle. Its about as ergonomic as a giant NES controller.
> 3. Layout. Sorry Nintendo that control layout is just gonna kill it. Due to the large size everything's spread out and will just cause a load of trouble for playing any serious games.
> ...



You are negative and a big judgement. Be patient for next year and you will regret. Jeez!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we'll just have to see for now. The public's view can change about things in one generation.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been family friendly for only 2 generations.  Before the Gamecube it wasn't like that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Sorry Nintendo. That is the WORST controller I have ever seen for a couple of reasons.
> 1. Price. That 6 inch touch screen won't come cheap. I reckon that's going to go for £50+
> 2. Size. Its a big-ass rectangle. Its about as ergonomic as a giant NES controller.
> 3. Layout. Sorry Nintendo that control layout is just gonna kill it. Due to the large size everything's spread out and will just cause a load of trouble for playing any serious games.
> ...


No not really tbh. When did the word casual and hardcore in gaming even came into play? 


Even if it was true. They trying to appeal to the "hardcore" market, yet you giving them beef?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I never saw any Sony console as family console.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know having a strong personal opinion is fanboyism. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Memino (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony can't do casual as well as you are saying. Their consoles are always aimed at core gamers, Nintendo for the wii went down the casual route with great success. Now they're trying to do both, and you know what I'll wait and see on price, games line up, online, etc. before writing them off like you have.


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jun 7, 2011)

Sooooo....Anyone know what Retro Studios is making for this thing?

i haven't been on this account in 2 years


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I didn't know having a strong personal opinion is fanboyism. Thanks for clarifying.


Nope, it's after you pass that point.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah...... how apple changed the world. The should have just made an iPad Wii contoller app rather than ripping us off with this thing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, then..I guess i'm a fanboy...not sure of what though. If i'm a Sony fanboy I might be the worst one in history, since I sold both my PSP and PS3...

But thank you for your incredible insight. I would have never known how much of a fanboy I was without your help


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

whats the batt life of an ipad a day when your not constantly using it?
now whats the batt life of this thing when you am


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

tommyt said:
			
		

> Found this on Source



please note the game may show you as black even tho you white
we dont judge here at nintendo


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

When did we start talking about Sony and fanboyism?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a burn!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the control has or can do more stuff than the ipad.


----------



## tenentenen (Jun 7, 2011)

People seriously need to come down from their high horse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you seriously going to judge the entire system, based on the samll details that have been released? There is little information, and people are already jumping to conclusions, and making snap decisions of how well this will do in the long run? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't anyone just hear more about it, let the information be properly layed out, and presented, and for pete's sake *TRY IT YOURSELVES* before condeming a system that was *JUST* announced?

Nobody can know for sure exactly what the future will hold with the new console. What we do know is this:

This is new hardware
this is a new controller
it has some decent graphics, though we have little idea of how powerful it actually is
based on the demo reel, there are some never before seen concepts(throwing stars, golf, pirate rythm game, etc)

People need to give real evidence of a failure before saying it is such, and allow time to play out.
I'm not saying this console will be amazing, but there's no need to write it off so soon.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 7, 2011)

the final price tag will decide for me im already sold if its not as expensive as the ps3 launch price


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the control has or can do more stuff than the ipad.


It can't.  The battery life of this controller should be much better than the iPad in use.  All this controller does is provide video and input to the actual console.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the control has or can do more stuff than the ipad.


No. Except for buttons, the iPad has everything it can have.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 7, 2011)

Am i reading this correctly, the damn things gonna support an external USB drive as additional storage

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

How come the WiiU doesn't have it's own USN place on the front page yet? It should be one of the ones in gold pinned to the top, far more important than most other news on there atm.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and yet people are still complaining about the [lack of] HDD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think it's just a monitor hooked up to a controller. It would be either very hard or very expensive to stream that without ANY latency.

Now..what I believe is happening is there is a bit of processing power going on with both sides. Like if the Wii U processes what level elements go where, pretty much the underlying scripting stuff, and maybe the textures, and the controller just handles rendering once it has that info.

I could be completely wrong though. I'm intrested in the tech behind this, not so much on the actual experience.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Wireless display technology has improved quite a bit.  Of course, I doubt there will be no latency issues (but not much worse than using a wireless 360 controller).  Having the controller and console both rendering something seems a little redundant and inefficient.  Battery life would plummet greatly if the controller was doing the rendering (which I believe would take more processing power than what you said the console will be doing).


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not terribly impressed with what I've seen so far...except for Link fighting the giant spider. I can't wait for that game to come out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I believe that there's a good chance that the controller will at least be modified. As evidence, I submit the initial mockup of the PS3. Its initial boomerang-like shape was the subject of (in my opinion, justified) ridicule. But they reverted it back to the Dual-Shock model in the end.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I don't think it's just a monitor hooked up to a controller. It would be either very hard or very expensive to stream that without ANY latency.
> 
> Now..what I believe is happening is there is a bit of processing power going on with both sides. Like if the Wii U processes what level elements go where, pretty much the underlying scripting stuff, and maybe the textures, and the controller just handles rendering once it has that info.
> 
> I could be completely wrong though. I'm intrested in the tech behind this, not so much on the actual experience.


I'm also really interested in this. I don't want to see the console be unplayable without the controller, although that's a really strong possibility.


----------



## nando (Jun 7, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> I'm not terribly impressed with what I've seen so far...except for Link fighting the giant spider. I can't wait for that game to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




when i saw the trailer, i was like that looks good for a trailer. but then i saw the tech demo

http://kotaku.com/5809555/zelda-games-on-w...k-this-stunning

and it is fantastic. i'm almost completely sold on the 2 screens, specially playing it when my partner wants to watch american idol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

i'd rather use the mote that that thing


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> when i saw the trailer, i was like that looks good for a trailer. but then i saw the tech demo
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5809555/zelda-games-on-w...k-this-stunning
> 
> and it is fantastic. i'm almost completely sold on the 2 screens, specially playing it when my partner wants to watch american idol


Looks good. Also the controller doesn't look that bad. I'm sold.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



External drives are cheap as sin, though Nintendo should jump on the USB 3.0 bandwagon and support 3.0 drives.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I think the whole Tabletroller idea is pretty damn stupid IMO, but people will eat it up just the same.
> 
> Just don't buy this thing based solely on "LOL WE ARE DOING CORE GAMES TOO DERP"



you couls say the same about PSV witch is jsut a upgrade psp XD


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 8, 2011)

The WiiU controller doesn't look particularly... comfortable. Interesting concept though, would be interested to see how this turns out come 2012.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 8, 2011)

No mention of how they will handle networking this time around. A special controller won't replace robust 3rd party support and a more social online experience.


----------



## x17th (Jun 8, 2011)

I was watching this with a bunch of others on another stream.  It's quite confusing, people didn't really know if this was the console or just a controller.  It got a little hectic and confusing in there, but I believe there's a picture of the console online somewhere, I saw it too.

I don't know if that's what we're arguing/discussing about though, so my bad.  >>


----------



## King Of Chaos (Jun 8, 2011)

A guy I know brought up something interesting... I wonder what will happen if someone attempts the Smash Stack on the Wii U. Only time shall tell.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

not gonna happen


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jun 8, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> *Sony:* The Wii-U is just an HD version of Wii with kiddy games and a controller with a screen so huge, it puts the DSi XL to shame.
> 
> *Next Day*
> 
> Sony gets hacked.



LMAO! 


Wii U is going to bring Nintendo back to the frontline of Console Wars


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jun 8, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> I think you mean Nintendo copy pasta-ed this from Sony.  Look up PS3 PSP Remote Play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ermmmmm.... FAMICOM? FAMIly COMputer?! Nintendo have always prided themselves on targetting the family market. One of the main complaints of the N64 was the amount of 'kids' games- that is why they lost so much third party support during the Gamecube era- despite having some of the best original first-person shooters, the N64 using cartridges and having the bright coloured Mario 64 to showcase it's power put a lot of the young male PS1 loving gamers off- the ones who thought Sony was cool as they'd heard people could play Wipeout in swanky London clubs.
And who can forget the changes made to SNES games (sweat instead of blood in Mortal Kombat, and the terrible Nazi-free wolfenstein port)


----------

